# Very Strange...tmi



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Hello I know I don't post here anymore but need some help so those of you who don't mind if poss can you help me.. 

Af started last week and lasted for 2 days (this is the norm) started off with bright red blood (usual) then ended with the browny stuff (usual) On saturday the strangest thing happened I went to the toilet and lo and behold bright red blood!!   I couldn't believe it!! 
Does anyone know why tis could have happened, it was there one minute and didn't last all day there was that bit and thats it! I'm very confused! I am on 50mg this month instead of 25mg and as usual my brain was going a bit crazy thinking...late implantation bleed   but god help me if it was as I have taken my clomid already! 

Any thoughts...


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

hiya Sailiace 
how many days inbetween the 2nd day of your AF with the brown blood and this event happening on Saturday?


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Hello Flowerpot, thanks for replying  

I had light(i mean blink and you'll miss it light) spotting late Tuesday night. Wednesday  was full flow   so I classed Wed as day 1 and thursday night brown spotting it was all over really. Friday not a thing and then saturday about 12pm I had the bleed...


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

bit of a funny one, although I have noticed since taking my clomid later (from CD3 or CD4) that my AF finishes as usual (3 days appx) then i think i've stopped and then it comes back again.  Funny how yours suddenly changed to bright red though?  Maybe worth posting on ask a nurse see if they have any ideas?  I guess the only thing you could do to put your mind at total rest is do a preg test, just to reassure yourself xxxx


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

My pg tests are at home   but as soon as I get in I will do one me thinks.

Does anyone know the effects clomid can have if taken during early pg?


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

I can't remember who is was but we had someone quite recently who had a BFP after she took her tablets and I'm sure she was ok, the other girls might remember who it was


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

i wonder who...


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

hang on...i'll try one of the "oldies"...


----------



## binty (Jan 6, 2006)

Sailace

I think it might have been travelgirl but think it ended in mc.

I would def do a hpt when you get home - and don't panic that's an order  

Binty


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

I will do, I got some early ones from access diagnostic so will have a whirl with them! Am torn between wanting it to be positive and scared it is..

I think what probably happened is I had a little bleed perhaps because my dose is higher


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Stay strong Sailaice, come and let us know what happens xxx


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

BFN so god know's whats going on down under    those   pills are destroying me slowly but surely!

Nevermind!    here's to this month   thank you flower you have been really good to me! I have blown you lots of bubbles


----------



## Tiggy (Jun 24, 2006)

Hi Sailaice

I'm so sorry to hear you got a BFN.  But I am glad to see that you've been given 50mg of Cloimd.

Good luck     

Tx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

hiya Sailaice

thats what I'm here for, anytime 

Sorry you got a BFN, best of luck for this cycle, stay positive  xxx


----------



## binty (Jan 6, 2006)

Sorry you got a BFN perhaps the increased dose will be good for you.

Sending loads of   for you this month

Binty


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Aw Sailaice, sorry you got   honey. What a   cycle that was. I had strange mid-cycle spotting just before starting Clomid again and got my hopes up that it was implantation bleeding, but no it wasn't.

I can't remember either who got a BF after taking Clomid. I hope this cycle is the one for you, having upped your dose you never know.

Take are hun  

xxxx


----------



## strawbs (May 16, 2005)

Hi Sailace

Sorry for the BFN-fingers crossed for next month     
strawbs xxx


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

[fly]     FOR ALL YOU LADIES TOO [/fly]


----------



## Neave1976 (Aug 18, 2006)

I bet it will all come right for you next month

Question for you guys;

How long after your last clomid would implantation bleeding start?

I am on day 20 (from 1st day of last AF) took clomid on days 2-6.

I have made an appt to see Dr tomorrow as cant stop peeing and feel like I have a urine infection, but also have weird feeling in tummy (reckon its ovulation) 

But today at work, when went to the loo saw very faint bleeding like 2 little spots, blinks an you miss it.

I reckon I am loosing it! 

What do you guys think ?

Neavexx


----------



## Neave1976 (Aug 18, 2006)

CAN ANYONE HELP ME PLS ?

SEE ABOVE POST

NEAVE
XXXX


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Neave....implantation usually happens 5-12 days after ovulation (thats what the oracle Minxy told us!) so if you OV'd on CD14/15 then CD 20 would be 5 days later. Not everyone has an implantation bleed but some do. Get yourself checked for a urine infection, I had a really nasty one a few months ago and needed TTC-friendly antibiotics to get it cleared up.

Lots of   to you hun.
xxxx


----------

